# I'll give it a shot -- I need a good book



## Spark (Apr 1, 2006)

Alright, I need a book. I need a book /very/ badly. As in, I've been re-reading books like a madwoman. Here are some of the books I've read recently and enjoyed, to give people an idea of what I like. I have a wide variety of tastes, however, no romance, no horror please.

Sabriel, The Abhorsen, Lirael -- Garth Nix
all the Harry Potter books -- J.K Rowling
My Sister's Keeper, The Pact, Perfect Match -- Jodi Picoult
Angels and Deamons, the DaVinci Code -- Dan Brown
All of the Tamora Pierce novels, for the most part.


----------



## TSMaloy (Apr 1, 2006)

Have you tried anything by Terry Goodkind or Dean Koontz? 

"Odd Thomas" Dean Koontz 

"Wizard's First Rule" Terry Goodkind 

Good Stuff


----------



## Stewart (Apr 1, 2006)

Try _Small Island_ by Andrea Levy.


----------



## Dephere (Apr 1, 2006)

Any George R.R. Martin, if you want fantasy and A Clockwork Orange for just a good freakin' read!


----------



## Jaime Lannister (Apr 1, 2006)

Gonna go with Dephere on this one-Martin's Game of Thrones is a start to the best fantasy series ever in my opinion.  Impossible to disappoint.


----------



## Dephere (Apr 1, 2006)

Jaime Lannister said:
			
		

> Martin's Game of Thrones is a start to the best fantasy series ever in my opinion.



:thumbr: :thumbl:

Someone with good taste!


----------



## Hookflash (Apr 4, 2006)

I also highly recommend Martin's books. Best fantasy series I've come across so far. Another series (a trilogy, actually) well worth checking out: His Dark Materials.


----------



## KeineAngst (Apr 5, 2006)

3


			
				Spark said:
			
		

> Sabriel, The Abhorsen, Lirael -- Garth Nix



A question to you and anyne who reads this: The only Garth Nix books ive read are Young Adult(like, 7-11ish) but i keep hearing people much older talk about him, is there a whole chunk of his work im missing? is it even the same person? :-s


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Apr 5, 2006)

I secound Dean Koontz. That man is amazing. Try hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy by Douglas Adams if you like humor. Right now I'm reading Something wicked this way comes by Ray Bradbury, and I'm not done yet, but its really awesome.


----------



## strangedaze (Apr 5, 2006)

The World According to Garp by John Irving is my usual recommendation for someone whose tastes don't lean too drastically in any direction.


----------



## Spark (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions!

KeineAngst, those three mentioned were pretty complicated for me, and I think I read them when I was 13... I think those mentioned are 13 and up. Young adult, at least.


----------



## Saraneth (Apr 5, 2006)

Hrm... _Lamb_ by Christopher Moore was pretty amusing and poignant at the same time.


----------

